# Awesome Zucchini Bread Recipe



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

A beautiful indian woman shared this recipe with me years ago, she's gone now but I make it 6-7 times a year:

3 eggs beaten 2 Cups sugar 1 Cup Oil

2 3/4 C. grated zucchini 1 tsp salt 1 Tbs. cinnamon

1 Tbs. vanilla 2 !/4 C. flour 2 tsp. baking soda

1/2 tsp. baking powder............1 C. chopped walnuts

Mix all ingredients together and beat 3-4 minutes. Bake in greased loaf pans. I use the smaller pans and give as gifts...........

glass pans: 50 minutes tin Pans: 55 minutes
350 degrees........... fill pans 1/2 full. They freeze really well and the cinnamon makes them a gorgous color. I added bannanas one day and it was very good that way! I have a heavily stocked freezer with shredded zucchini measured out in the sizes I need for the bread. Hope you enjoy...........Be sure to grease pans well....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You can never have to many recipes. 

Thanks for posting!!!


----------

